# for anyone interested in growing Orchids that grow in Cooler climates.



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

So, I have put together a build for my system that keeps temps between low 40's and mid 50's.. I wanted to share in case anyone was interested.. 
I hope you guys give me some feedback. This is my 2nd build ever so please be gentle I know i might have done mistakes so keep that in mind...lol

its a link to my page here is the url Vivarium for Cool Growing Orchids | Hector's ePortfolio

also please feel free to comment on my site as well I hope this will encourage more people to grow orchids that need cool conditions...

also humidity has been met, and Yes i know I still have to plant my set up.. but i'm short on cash sooo. I'm just waiting for now. 

I have included pictures on the word document. Vivarium for Cool Growing Orchids | Hector's ePortfolio


----------



## Adogowo (Feb 8, 2013)

That sounds great do you know the species you will be growing at these temps ?

Are you planning some newts or salamanders to tbrive alongside you cool orchids ?

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Interesting concept.How does it work?There doesn't look like there is much to it.I don't understand how it works if there is no refrigerant.I would have to figure out a way to do it differently because I may want to try something on a bigger scale,but to house frogs.Can you post some pics of the actual unit here?I'm also curious how well that will work in the summer when it's warmer and more humid.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Peltier units don't require refrigerant


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I could see something like this being useful to breed highland species. I thought I remember hearing that lehmanni need pretty cool temps. Very neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

frogparty said:


> Peltier units don't require refrigerant



I see that, which is why I am curious how it works and how reliable it would be,plus I like to know things work. 




Frogtofall said:


> I could see something like this being useful to breed highland species. I thought I remember hearing that lehmanni need pretty cool temps. Very neat. Thanks for sharing.


That's what I'm thinking too.I have some montane species tree frogs that may benefit from it.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Everything I have read about a system like this has stated that maintaining humidity at constant levels was a problem. For some things that may not be a big issue though. It was also stated that using this system did not give much of a temperature drop. I've thought about trying it since it's not very expensive.


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Adogowo said:


> That sounds great do you know the species you will be growing at these temps ?
> 
> Are you planning some newts or salamanders to tbrive alongside you cool orchids ?
> 
> Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk



so I have no experience with keeping anything other than plants alive in a tank lol... so at the moment its just for plants, I plan to put some miniature Dracula, Pleurothallis, Masdevallia, Stelis, Dryadella, and others.


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

oddlot said:


> Interesting concept.How does it work?There doesn't look like there is much to it.I don't understand how it works if there is no refrigerant.I would have to figure out a way to do it differently because I may want to try something on a bigger scale,but to house frogs.Can you post some pics of the actual unit here?I'm also curious how well that will work in the summer when it's warmer and more humid.


Thankseveryone!!! oh and yes during he summer I need to put this in the coolest room in the house, and run the lights during the night time and keep them off during the day time... 

so a basement or the coldest part of th house.. keep in mind that cold absorbs heat so the surrounding environment plays a huge part in this ...


I'm working on the pic right now.. 


if you will be doing this on a bigger scale.. you will need more powerful pelters and also more of them lol a lot more.. I only did one so if you have the funds, you can certainly add way more , and drop temps even lower


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

harrywitmore said:


> Everything I have read about a system like this has stated that maintaining humidity at constant levels was a problem. For some things that may not be a big issue though. It was also stated that using this system did not give much of a temperature drop. I've thought about trying it since it's not very expensive.


My humidity is really high actually lol, I have a false bottom with a fountain going down the background so its constantly moving water from about half way up the tank and at all sides of the tank.. 


the little hidden fountain that is built into the background was my way of dealing with humidity... its like at 76 percent or higher most of the time


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

Also like i've said i'm broke so I can't afford to put orchids here at the moment, I only have a small division of a Pleuro. and its only been up for a good 2 weeks max.. so I will keep posting progress.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

hcastil3 said:


> My humidity is really high actually lol, I have a false bottom with a fountain going down the background so its constantly moving water from about half way up the tank and at all sides of the tank..
> 
> 
> the little hidden fountain that is built into the background was my way of dealing with humidity... its like at 76 percent or higher most of the time


Thanks for posting pics.How Is the unit mounted?It looks like it's cut through the glass top.Does it come with any paperwork,specs,or anything?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Sweet build! I'm gonna post some of the info from your build site for DB convenience, hope you don't mind:

Needed

Enclosure, (mine is 10 Gal)this only works on small enclosures, if you want a bigger one, additional pelteir systems are needed.(Also this has to be placed in the room with the least heat as the surrounding environment does play a big factor as well )
Duct Tape or any tape.. as long as it holds..
Pelteir kit or parts. (This is what I used. And ships world wide

New Thermoelectric Peltier Refrigeration Cooling System Kit Cooler for DIY | eBay) (You can also just type in Pelteir kit on ebay and there are many, but this one worked great for me.)

At least 2 case fans 12 Volts
Heat sync
Thermal grease
Pelteir (I used TEC-12706) (12 Volt 92 Watt)
Insulation pad
12 V power cord
Electrical tape


I actually started a thread on viv cooling: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/118514-vivarium-c-ideas.html
Peltiers were discussed but many thought that they wouldn't work in a normal sized terrarium. But it's nice to see you're having good results! They make much stronger TEC plates too -i I saw one that was about 250W on ebay.




oddlot said:


> I see that, which is why I am curious how it works and how reliable it would be,plus I like to know things work.


TEC plates work by moving heat from one side of it's plates to the other using electricity; essentially like a heat pump. Alternatively, you can actually heat up one side to generate electricity.

Here's some reading in case you want to know better details:
Thermoelectric cooling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Active Cool


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

hcastil3 said:


> My humidity is really high actually lol, I have a false bottom with a fountain going down the background so its constantly moving water from about half way up the tank and at all sides of the tank..
> 
> 
> the little hidden fountain that is built into the background was my way of dealing with humidity... its like at 76 percent or higher most of the time


Great! Most of the articles I read were by those trying to grow highland Nepenthes. I suspect size was a problem for them since 10 gallons seems a bit small to grow many for long. Pleuros would do well in your size. Keep us posted!


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

hypostatic said:


> Sweet build! I'm gonna post some of the info from your build site for DB convenience, hope you don't mind:
> 
> Needed
> 
> ...





Indeed no problem better details can be found in the word document with pictures on how to hook up the pelteir

Too.. yeah this is my little one I have a 36x18x36 eco terra but that's my intermidiate to hot growing orchids lol... I have a couple of N. Attenbourghii in there and they seem to like it they are seedlings though so they are tiny and very slow growing.... This set up is much much smaller like 1/8 the size if not smaller.... I would recommend going with a more powerful pelteir!!!!! I know I would if I could go back but I'm happy with the results


----------



## hcastil3 (Jun 4, 2013)

oddlot said:


> Thanks for posting pics.How Is the unit mounted?It looks like it's cut through the glass top.Does it come with any paperwork,specs,or anything?


Actually no, no paperwork I did put the pics on how to set it up.. I did drill a whole for it.. I just used a round glass drill bit and used it as aglass cutter.. lol.. t took a while to cut out but I had to make do with what I have.... just be really patient.. or you will crack the glass.......


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> TEC plates work by moving heat from one side of it's plates to the other using electricity; essentially like a heat pump. Alternatively, you can actually heat up one side to generate electricity.
> 
> Here's some reading in case you want to know better details:
> Thermoelectric cooling - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Active Cool



Cool,I don't usually take a lot of info from wikipedia too seriously as a lot of it is the blind leading the blind,but the other link is pretty informative!





hcastil3 said:


> Actually no, no paperwork I did put the pics on how to set it up.. I did drill a whole for it.. I just used a round glass drill bit and used it as aglass cutter.. lol.. t took a while to cut out but I had to make do with what I have.... just be really patient.. or you will crack the glass.......



Cool,I do a ton of low voltage for a living so the wiring wouldn't be an issue.

It must have been fun cutting that hole like that.It would be easier for me because I am thinking I'll use a tall tank and have moveable glass on the top.Thanks again for posting this.I have been contemplating ways to do this and it may work out pretty good.


----------



## Charlie Q (Jul 13, 2013)

ok, how on earth is the humidity staying high? the dew point at 50 degrees is like 35%

I don't see how the glass isn't constantly condensing the moisture in the air. 

is there any way you could post some really specific data about the temps and humidity?


----------



## frogwatcher (May 9, 2013)

I am so glad to see someone using a peltier (TEC). they are the best things ever i use them alot in computer mods. but they have so many uses. They are not the most energy efficient things in the world but oh well. For the people on here that dont know anything about them they also create electricity. place one on the side of your heat lamp setup and free power for maybe a small circulation fan or LED lighting. and the are cheap very cheap. but thats all I have to say I hope maybe I gave someone an idea I would love to see more of these used more they can also be used as a heat source. just flip it around one side is hot one side is cold. IF USED PROPERLY THEY ARE AWSOME!!!!

WARNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I CANT STRESS THIS ENOUGH PLEASE IF YOU ARE GOING TO USE THEM DO YOUR RESEARCH THEY CAN BE VERY DANGEROUS. IF NOT PROPERLY SETUP THEY WILL HAVE A REVERSE EFFECT AND HEAT WITHOUT LIMITATION AND I MEAN HOT THEY CAN BOIL WATER IN SECONDS. AND THEY DONT STOP HEATING UNTILL THE LOSE POWER. AND THAT WILL ONLY BE IF YOU ARE LUCKY AND THE WIRES MELT AWAY FROM THE UNIT. 

And with that said as long as you understand how they work you will not have a problem. and you will try to find every use you can for them. I just didnt want anyone getting hurt using them. ok now that all I have to say


----------

